
Steve Jobs' Master Plan - rainsill
http://fishtrain.com/2007/08/15/steve-jobs-master-plan/
======
donna
Here's my guess for Sept 5th: An iPod with combined features of iPhone: Flash
memory, touchscreen, it's an iChat/Skype phone that uses wifi networking for
$379.

However, I'm waiting for the home entertainment center: An Apple LCD HDTV
perfectly-mounted screen, wirelessly streaming data from other Apple devices.
DVD, TV tuner, rent movies from iTunes like a Netflix.

